# Thee Ultimate Fortis Strap thread!



## Tranman

Well maybe not, but I couldn't think of any other way to get your attention.

I just recently acquired my 1st Fortis! It's a b-42 Flieger Daydate on a rubber strap. I think that I would rather have a nice fortis leather band or a SS one. 

My questions are.....
1. Should I spend $200 on a real Fortis leather/SS Strap? or go with a seemingly just as nice and quality generic leather strap for under $100. 

2. Is it lame to put a $30 strap on a watch as nice as a Fortis?

3. where is a good place to find Fortis or other nice leather straps. I'd like to get one that is thick like the Fortis square leather bands. 
:thanks


----------



## polaco23

Lame? Hells no! Ive got three aftermarket straps on my Fortis Pilot Professional, and theyre all in the $50 range. Thats how we stay excited about our watches, by buyin another strap. (Trust me, just ask the Paneresti guys ;-)) Its alot cheaper than buyin a new watch.

I recommend a custom job, it makes it that much more special. Theres a few guys on the Forum that do it, but their names escape me, some help guys?:think:


----------



## J.D.

Tranman said:


> Well maybe not, but I couldn't think of any other way to get your attention.
> 
> I just recently acquired my 1st Fortis! It's a b-42 Flieger Daydate on a rubber strap. I think that I would rather have a nice fortis leather band or a SS one.
> 
> My questions are.....
> 1. Should I spend $200 on a real Fortis leather/SS Strap? or go with a seemingly just as nice and quality generic leather strap for under $100.
> 
> 2. Is it lame to put a $30 strap on a watch as nice as a Fortis?
> 
> 3. where is a good place to find Fortis or other nice leather straps. I'd like to get one that is thick like the Fortis square leather bands.
> :thanks


Definitely not lame to buy a $30 strap. Plenty of nice straps out there for that amount. $200 is a lot of money for a strap, imo.

To find out more about straps, check out Strapsuseek ! here on WUS, dedicated to, what else, straps! Just no sales posts please; they are only allowed on the Sales Corner. Good luck, and please post some pics of your Fortis when you get a chance.|>


----------



## Tranman

Thanks for the reply guys. I was mistaken. Apparently Fortis straps retail for about $100 or even less if you know an AD. I ended up going with a nice generic strap for a Breitling with clasp ($50). I'll post up pics as soon as the strap gets in.


----------



## Henry T

I kinda like mine on a NATO. 









You can try this fellow when he re-opens for business sometime in December: http://www.gasgasbones.com/


----------



## Henry T

This velcro strap came in the watch kit.


----------



## spikey_ap

velcro, reflective 
I bought this one:

http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p3838h306s327-Watch-band-20mm-blac.html

It's the same with the original - less the FORTIS logo... at 1/10 of the price !!!!
I bought 2 !!!


----------



## whifferdill

Quite like this Di-modell Chronosport Carbon look leather on my PP Day / Date:










And the NATO is good too - though this isn't the best shot to show it:


----------



## spikey_ap

I also have this one:
http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p3608h239s241-Watch-band-20mm-blac.html

The quality is amazing and the price too... the picture doesn't do it justice - I would have paid up to 50 for this one and still considered it a steal 

I don't have a picture of it on my b42 marinemaster...I'm rotating my straps.


----------



## andy tims

polaco23 said:


> I recommend a custom job, it makes it that much more special. Theres a few guys on the Forum that do it, but their names escape me, some help guys?:think:


Do a search for Toshi (he has a website now) all these straps are by Rich

A couple of Fortis close ups
















Group shot


----------



## spikey_ap

Andy - what watch is the one with the orange face?


----------



## andy tims

spikey_ap said:


> Andy - what watch is the one with the orange face?


It's an Anonimo Cronoscopio.


----------



## cesar

I also have a fortis and after 6~7 times i have use the wacth the strap broke. they are not very good quality,and it cost €90 in portugal. i will get one by the end of the month because i have order one,but is the last time i buy one fortis original.


----------



## Dimitris

cesar said:


> I also have a fortis and after 6~7 times i have use the wacth the strap broke. they are not very good quality,and it cost €90 in portugal. i will get one by the end of the month because i have order one,but is the last time i buy one fortis original.


This is bad luck. Fortis leather straps are made by Hirsh, an Austrian company who produces leather straps for the most of Swiss watches. Hirsh straps are very known for their quality. Maybe a bad quality control.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## libb

I´ve switched to Di-Modell Sharks from the original Fortis straps. Di-Modell Shark is WR100 which certainly comes much better with a WR200 watch. The comfort of wearing is much better, too. Fortis straps seems too stiff to me.


----------



## d2180s

Really like this combo. I was looking for a brown leather strap for my B-42 Professional Pilot, but I might be tempted to get a Nato now I've seen how good it looks. Love Fortis styling.


----------

